# Neocardina cf. Zhangjiajiensis sp. " White Pearl"



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

My new pets came today. 










Link to a better picture: http://www.caridina.com/neocari/whiteperl.htm


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

OMG!!!! please sell me some.....


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> OMG!!!! please sell me some.....


I have some coming too. Remind me in a month or three once they breed and I'll send some.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations on your new shrimpies! I hope they do well for you


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

where are you getting these from?!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not at liberty to say, nor is gnatster as this was a private initial offer. They will likely be on aquabid soon though.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Darn, ok, I'll wait...


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Lol. Its like seeing a kid in a candy store.


----------

